# crested/chi cross??



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I was wondering what you guys thought about the Chinese crested/chihuahua cross?? they are like hairless!!! I think they are super cute But how would they be for care wise?? Opinions please??? 
thanks!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My honest opinion is I dont agree with the designer breeds being bred but on that note the one's I have seen have been either been really cute or really not, LOL! It would be according to how hairless it is, I know that you have to be careful with CC and they have to have their skin conditioned daily and wear sunblock when outside in the sun.


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Chinese cresteds are cute..sometimes, but i heard they get pimples and black heads, lmao! dont know if thats true or not, but its pretty funny!
they also need to wear doggy sunscreen or something!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I don't like it.Because I have a Full Blooded chi that is hairless because he is blue and I don't agree with it because what if it is really a blue chi that they are trying to get more money off of.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I've owned and rescued many cresteds. One of the first things to acknowledge is that the "hairless" can still have very long fringe on its ears, head, feet and tail. They're notorious for skin problems, and have to be careful of sunburn. Also because of how crested genetics work, even if the parent is hairless, they carry the gene for being a powderpuff crested as well. So it's possible to end up one that is more powderpuff-y (long fluffy coat) instead. The few crested/chi crosses I've seen looked like (IMO!!) the least-cute of the cresteds... they're hairless but instead of what is often a long fringe for furnishings, the fur is really short like a SC chihuahuas. So they either look like a true hairless crested; or a chihuahua that's balding... I LOVE CC's and love chi's, but I'm not fond of the cross.. lol


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

SharaAngel<3 said:


> Chinese cresteds are cute..sometimes, but i heard they get pimples and black heads, lmao! dont know if thats true or not, but its pretty funny!
> they also need to wear doggy sunscreen or something!


You are right on the dot lol... blackheads especially are a huge concern for them and are one of a lot of CC' owners' first concerns. For the lighter-pigmented cresties I've had, I had to keep T-shirts on them whenever they were in the sunlight.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

The Crested canine and the Sphynx feline have their skin/coat in common, even though they're different species. My daughter rescued Sphynx and we've owned a couple, and I can tell you that the single biggest issue was their skin/coat. I loved, LOVED, the way it felt, but taking care of it was time consuming. The blackheads, the pimples, the smell when they weren't bathed regularly, the irritations (the wrong laundry detergent for example can be very irritating to the hairless animals) the cautions about them not getting sunburn etc. If you're going to get a hairless animal, no matter what kind, make sure you're well researched as to the kind of care involved. The Sphynx were given up for adoption because the owners were unprepared for the level of coat/skin care and hygiene more than for any other reason.

Personally, I don't much care for the Chi/CC cross, and really don't understand it. If you want a hairless animal, get a CC. If you want a small, cute, fluffy dog, get a Powder puff or a LC chi.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh wow thats crazy with this Issues .. I wasnt thinking about getting one I saw a Pic of one so i was wondering what you guys thought .. Pimple and blackheads I never thought they would get something like that. I knew about the sunscreen and the shirts and whatnot But they are pretty cute looking Lol


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh yes pimples and black heads they do get lol. I have Cresteds all 3 of the coat lenghts. Billy gets little pinples he is a hl and we have just rescued a true who has had 1 hell of a life but is slowly gettng there.


----------

